# unable to get ide burner working FIXED!!!

## chr1z

ok i followed this guide

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20175

then i do

```

root@misanthropia:/home/chr1z% insmod ide-scsi

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/scsi/ide-scsi.o

```

and then

```

root@misanthropia:/home/chr1z% cdrecord -scanbus          

Cdrecord 2.01a02 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

also i don't know if my writer is hdb or hdc

lsmod output

```

root@misanthropia:/home/chr1z% lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

ide-scsi                8912   0 

NVdriver             1066976  10  (autoclean)

sg                     29356   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sr_mod                 16088   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sd_mod                 10892   0  (autoclean) (unused)

scsi_mod               89748   4  (autoclean) [ide-scsi sg sr_mod sd_mod]

ide-cd                 30596   0  (autoclean)

cdrom                  29856   0  (autoclean) [sr_mod ide-cd]

```

It seems that my cdrom is still in IDE mode i don't know why since i never load that mopdule at startup :/Last edited by chr1z on Thu Mar 06, 2003 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Well it looks to me like you are missing "generic scsi support" in your kernel and that is why you are getting the error "cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver."

However you do not need to use SCSI-emulation any more since version 2.0 of cdrecord (cdrtools).

try running this

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
```

and it will likely find your drive as

dev=ATAPI:0,0,0

and you will be able to burn even though you do not have SCSI-emulation working.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## BonezTheGoon

As reference check out the install guide where it indicates that you will need to . . .

 *Gentoo Linux 1.4_rc3 Installation Instructions wrote:*   

> . . . enable "SCSI support", "SCSI CD-ROM support" and "SCSI generic support"

 

Again this is just if you decide to use the SCSI-emulation way of doing things still.  If you'd prefer to use the burner as an IDE device you can do that now (again this is only with version 2.0 of cdrtools.)

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## chr1z

i did that but xcdroast was horrible slow and that's because auf atapi support is very alpha

i need something stable

----------

## chr1z

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
> ```
> ...

 

thats gives me

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) *

        0,1,0     1) 'CyberDrv' 'CW058D CD-R/RW  ' '110D' Removable CD-ROM 

 . . enable "SCSI support", "SCSI CD-ROM support" and "SCSI generic support"

i have all three!!!

still it does not work 

[/quote]

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Well it appears to be detecting your drive alright on the scsibus0 at 0,1,0 1 -- I don't recall ever seeing the trailing value after the three comma seperated ones.  Maybe I am just loosing my mind though.  Now to get this result did you execute

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
```

or did you instead execute

```
cdrecord -scanbus
```

because the first one only checks the ATAPI devices, which if you have SCSI-emulation working properly none will be detected.   The second however will give you results if you DO have SCSI-emulation working properly!  So this is a good way at least to know where you stand with SCSI-emulation.  According to the kernel help for SCSI-emulation (however there are many instances that have proven this is not strictly true) it indicates that you must EXCLUDE IDE-CDROM support in your kernel for SCSI-emulation to work.  Like I said I know this is not always true, however if you can exclude IDE CDROM support in your kernel it will simplify things greatly.  One case that you might not want to do this though is if you have an IDE DVD-ROM with which you want to be able to use hdparm to fine tune performance wise.

Anyway the thread you posted originally is very interesting and (for one thing) proves that the kernel help regarding SCSI-emulation is false -- it also provides all kinds of tips and tricks to getting burning working well.  Some results vary depending on hardware and kernel options of course!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## chr1z

ok, i excluded IDE Cdrom support

and put the scsi stuff directly into the kernel.

now it works perfectly!

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Thats great!!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Reformist

Thanks BonezTheGoon for the ATAPI burning info.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

You're welcome!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

